# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Darkening a portion of a gallery

## jwilliams

I am designing an exhibition of garments, some of which have integrated illumination/LCD panels that we'd like to show in a darker area. My gallery space is roughly 28' x 95' with 20' ceiling height, and LSI track fixtures. I am searching for an inexpensive way to shade out a portion of that space without having to construct extensive walls. I plan to use 8' tall partitions to break up the space, but the spillover light will not be blocked by this. I'm thinking of dropping a ceiling using an 87% grey shade cloth, and I'm curious if anyone has other ideas or has dealt with this issue in the past. 

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome!

Cheers!

Jim

----------

